# Hab ein problem mit meiner Homepage



## DuMeToo (6. August 2005)

Hey Leude

hab ein kleines problem mit meiner selbst designten und gecodeten HP...
bin mit der hp fast fertig ...  hab die einfach ma so hochgeladen um zu sehen ob auch alles in ordnung is wenn sie online is ...
Zuerst hab ich die page mit Firefox geöffnet und alles sah einbahnfrei aus 
aber mit dem IE ist der hintergrund content irrgend wie links oben im hintergrund anstatt in der mitte wo es sein sollte

kann mir da einer weiter helfen ? 

thx


----------



## Gumbo (6. August 2005)

Ein Einblick in den Quellcode oder gleich das „Problemkind“ wäre hier sicherlich hilfreich.


----------



## DuMeToo (6. August 2005)

ok das is der:

*index.php*

```
<html>
<head>
<title>test</title>
<meta http-equiv="Content-Type" content="text/html;">

<link href="style.css" rel="STYLESHEET" type="text/css" />
<script language="JavaScript">
<!--
function MM_findObj(n, d) { //v4.01
  var p,i,x;  if(!d) d=document; if((p=n.indexOf("?"))>0&&parent.frames.length) {
    d=parent.frames[n.substring(p+1)].document; n=n.substring(0,p);}
  if(!(x=d[n])&&d.all) x=d.all[n]; for (i=0;!x&&i<d.forms.length;i++) x=d.forms[i][n];
  for(i=0;!x&&d.layers&&i<d.layers.length;i++) x=MM_findObj(n,d.layers[i].document);
  if(!x && d.getElementById) x=d.getElementById(n); return x;
}
function MM_swapImage() { //v3.0
  var i,j=0,x,a=MM_swapImage.arguments; document.MM_sr=new Array; for(i=0;i<(a.length-2);i+=3)
   if ((x=MM_findObj(a[i]))!=null){document.MM_sr[j++]=x; if(!x.oSrc) x.oSrc=x.src; x.src=a[i+2];}
}
function MM_swapImgRestore() { //v3.0
  var i,x,a=document.MM_sr; for(i=0;a&&i<a.length&&(x=a[i])&&x.oSrc;i++) x.src=x.oSrc;
}

function MM_preloadImages() { //v3.0
 var d=document; if(d.images){ if(!d.MM_p) d.MM_p=new Array();
   var i,j=d.MM_p.length,a=MM_preloadImages.arguments; for(i=0; i<a.length; i++)
   if (a[i].indexOf("#")!=0){ d.MM_p[j]=new Image; d.MM_p[j++].src=a[i];}}
}

//-->
</script></head>
<body bgcolor="#000000" leftmargin="0" topmargin="0" marginwidth="0" marginheight="0">
<table border="0" cellpadding="0" cellspacing="0" width="750">
  <tr>
   <td><img src="image/spacer.gif" width="207" height="1" border="0" alt=""></td>
   <td><img src="image/spacer.gif" width="88" height="1" border="0" alt=""></td>
   <td><img src="image/spacer.gif" width="88" height="1" border="0" alt=""></td>
   <td><img src="image/spacer.gif" width="88" height="1" border="0" alt=""></td>
   <td><img src="image/spacer.gif" width="88" height="1" border="0" alt=""></td>
   <td><img src="image/spacer.gif" width="88" height="1" border="0" alt=""></td>
   <td><img src="image/spacer.gif" width="70" height="1" border="0" alt=""></td>
   <td><img src="image/spacer.gif" width="18" height="1" border="0" alt=""></td>
   <td><img src="image/spacer.gif" width="15" height="1" border="0" alt=""></td>
   <td><img src="image/spacer.gif" width="1" height="1" border="0" alt=""></td>
  </tr>

  <tr>
   <td colspan="9"><img name="tabako_r1_c1" src="image/animation/dj tabak o.gif" width="373" height="77" border="0" alt=""><img name="tabako_r1_c1" src="image/animation/dj tabak o.gif" width="373" height="77" border="0" alt=""></td>
   <td><img src="image/spacer.gif" width="1" height="77" border="0" alt=""></td>
  </tr>
  <tr>
   <td rowspan="3"><img name="tabako_r2_c1" src="image/ciara.gif" width="207" height="386" border="0" alt=""></td>
   <td><a href="index.php"><img name="tabako_r2_c2" src="image/animation/home.gif" width="88" height="30" border="0" alt=""></a></td>
   <td><img name="tabako_r2_c3" src="image/animation/about.gif" width="88" height="30" border="0" alt=""></td>
   <td><img name="tabako_r2_c4" src="image/animation/media.gif" width="88" height="30" border="0" alt=""></td>
   <td><img name="tabako_r2_c5" src="image/animation/pics.gif" width="88" height="30" border="0" alt=""></td>
   <td><img name="tabako_r2_c6" src="image/animation/g-book.gif" width="88" height="30" border="0" alt=""></td>
   <td colspan="2"><img name="tabako_r2_c7" src="image/animation/links.gif" width="88" height="30" border="0" alt=""></td>
   <td rowspan="3"><img name="tabako_r2_c9" src="image/tabak-o_r2_c9.gif" width="15" height="386" border="0" alt=""></td>
   <td><img src="image/spacer.gif" width="1" height="30" border="0" alt=""></td>
  </tr>
  <tr>
   <td colspan="7"><img name="tabako_r3_c2" src="image/tabak-o_r3_c2.gif" width="528" height="28" border="0" alt=""></td>
   <td><img src="image/spacer.gif" width="1" height="28" border="0" alt=""></td>
  </tr>
  <tr>
   <td colspan="6">
   
   <table width="510" height="328" valign="top"><iframe src="home.htm" name="fenster" scrolling="auto" frameborder="0"  marginheight="0" marginwidth="0" width="510" height="328" align="top">Zeit 
für einen neuen Browser</iframe>

   </table> </td>
   
   <td><img name="tabako_r4_c8" src="image/tabak-o_r4_c8.gif" width="18" height="328" border="0" alt=""></td>
   <td><img src="image/spacer.gif" width="1" height="328" border="0" alt=""></td>
  </tr>
  <tr>
   <td colspan="9"><img name="tabako_r5_c1" src="image/tabak-o_r5_c1.gif" width="750" height="37" border="0" alt=""></td>
   <td><img src="image/spacer.gif" width="1" height="37" border="0" alt=""></td>
  </tr>
</table>
</body>
</html>
```

*home.htm*

```
<!DOCTYPE HTML PUBLIC "-//W3C//DTD HTML 4.01 Transitional//EN">
<html>
<head>
<title>Unbenanntes Dokument</title>
<meta http-equiv="Content-Type" content="text/html; charset=iso-8859-1">
<link href="style.css" rel="stylesheet" type="text/css">
</head>

<body>
<strong>Herzlich Willkommen auf .......</strong><p>
lalalalalalallalalalalalalalal
blalalalalalalalalalalalalala</p>
MFG <b>Dj Tabak-O</b>
<p>&nbsp;</p>
<p>&nbsp;</p>
</body>
</html>
```

*style.css*

```
body {
	font-family: Tahoma, Arial, Verdana;
	font-size: 10pt;
	color: #000000;
	text-decoration: none;
	background-attachment: fixed;
	background-image: url(image/tabak-o_r4_c2.gif);
	background-repeat: no-repeat;
	background-position: 0px 0px;
	text-align: justify;

}
input {
	font-family: Tahoma, Arial, Verdana;
	font-size: 10pt;
	color: #000000;
	background-color: #000000;
	border-top-width: thin;
	border-right-width: thin;
	border-bottom-width: thin;
	border-left-width: thin;
	border-top-style: solid;
	border-right-style: solid;
	border-bottom-style: solid;
	border-left-style: solid;
	border-top-color: #333333;
	border-right-color: #333333;
	border-bottom-color: #999999;
	border-left-color: #999999;
}
```


----------



## DuMeToo (6. August 2005)

hier kannste ja einmal mit IE und einmal mit mozilla firefox öffnen dann siehste den unterschied


----------



## Jan-Frederik Stieler (6. August 2005)

Hi,
 vielleicht hilft es wenn du noch position:absolute hinzufügst. Weil dann muß er sich eigentlich am Fensterrand orientieren da dies ja das übergeordenet Objekt ist.

Gruß


----------



## DuMeToo (6. August 2005)

ok würd nur noch gern wissen wo das reinkommt .... da ich so ein befehl vorher noch nicht gelesen habe


----------



## Jan-Frederik Stieler (6. August 2005)

Gard in die Body Klasse hinzufügen. Ich hoffe das das bei Body auch funktioniert.

http://de.selfhtml.org/css/eigenschaften/positionierung.htm

Gruß


----------



## DuMeToo (6. August 2005)

wenn ich das aber auf diese art und weise ausprobiere füg ich doch ein neues bild ein oder !? das will ich aber nicht will das eine bild was links oben is in die korrekte position bringen ...
nur leider weiss ich nicht ob der fehler an der index.php, home.htm oder an der style.css liegt


----------



## Jan-Frederik Stieler (6. August 2005)

Wiso? Du hast dein Hintergrundbild doch über die Body-Klasse definiert, also mußt du die Positionierung dessen au ch in der CSS angeben.
Und so wie es aussieht ist das mal wieder so ein IE CSS Bug.


----------



## DuMeToo (6. August 2005)

ok ich versuchs


----------



## blub89 (6. August 2005)

Hallo,

wieso hast du den doctype in einer Unterseite stehen und nicht im index? und ich glaube wenn du einen iframe benutzt, muss der Inhalt normal weitergehen ohne <html> oder <head> tags (zumindest ist das so bei includes, naja mit frames kenn ich mich nicht so gut aus).
Ich denke auch der validator ist dir bei der Fehlerbeseitigung eine große hilfe:
http://validator.w3.org/check?uri=http://djtabako.dj.funpic.de/

Gruß blub89


----------



## DuMeToo (6. August 2005)

boah ich peil da nicht durch     
ich glaub aber nictht das der fehler an doctyp liegt...oder ?!

was ich natürlich jetzt am liebsten hätte das einer versucht den fehler zu beheben und mir das den code zu geben  *faul* naja wird aber wohl nicht der fall sein  :suspekt:


PS: mir is noch was aufgefallen wenn ich das bild aus der style.css rausnehme, is das bild auch nicht mehr oben links zu sehen aber dann leider auch nicht mehr im content    :suspekt:


----------



## Jan-Frederik Stieler (6. August 2005)

Hi,
 also arbeite erst mal alle Fehler ab die dir hier unter den verschiedenen Validierungsautomaten http://www.w3c.org angezeigt werden. Es steht ja detailliert da wo sich der jeweilige Fehler befindet.
Also wenn du das Bild aus deiner CSS rausnimmst verschwindet es natürlich, du hast ja sonst nirgends einen Verweis auf das Bild.


----------

